# Morris twins thriving, even if no one can tell them apart



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Their time apart lasted an NBA season and a half in their nearly 24 years of life. But even that short chapter seemed like an eternity for identical twins Markieff and Marcus Morris. Now reunited with the Phoenix Suns, they are on a united mission to remain teammates the rest of their NBA careers.
> 
> "We vowed that we work so hard that it will never happen again," Markieff Morris said. "You never know how it will happen or how it's going to go. We are cherishing this time."
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--t...ieff-morris-lean-on-each-other-040450966.html


----------

